
Going with the Flow of Traffic - throwawaymath
https://www.wsj.com/articles/going-with-the-flow-of-traffic-1541612159
======
throwawaymath
Interesting article from the WSJ about mathematicians using computational
fluid dynamics to alleviate traffic congestion.

You can find a non-paywalled link here:
[https://outline.com/YtjyvH](https://outline.com/YtjyvH)

